# Question from a newcomer



## AllanFyfe (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello - I've just joined this forum and it looks good.
I've explained in my introduction that I have been making a traditional chair from one of our own beech trees using antique hand tools without the use of electricity.
We used a two handed saw to drop the tree and subsequently used a Disston "Great American" hand saw to convert the timber into usable pieces. Does anyone know more about these saws and if they are still being made?
I have drawn a blank so far on this one!
Regards,
Allan


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Nope the company sold out here is the link

http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/100anniversary.html

Post some photos of the progress when you can, sounds like a nice project. What type of chair will it be?


----------



## AllanFyfe (Oct 1, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> Nope the company sold out here is the link
> 
> http://www.disstonianinstitute.com/100anniversary.html
> 
> Post some photos of the progress when you can, sounds like a nice project. What type of chair will it be?


Thanks for the web link.
You can view pictures, descriptions and movie clips of the chair project at the following address: http://www.wood-mag.co.uk/wood-working-articles.html.


----------

